# Fanime 2010



## Ryshili (Mar 16, 2010)

Pft. As far as I'm concerned, anime cons go well with furries. At least the ones up here, Fanime MUCH on the +++ with furries. I think most of the furs I know go there. 

I wouldn't mind just chillin for lunch or something with a few furs who are going to meet.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Mar 21, 2010)

I might go to Fanime.  Still don't know though..


----------



## Eliethewolf (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm going to Fanime and I'd love to meet up with other furs that are going.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought this said 'famine' when I clicked on it.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm going, my first time at fanime, after all these years of living within a 2 hours drive i finially have commited to attending.
i will be bringing my robot unicorn cosplay for sure





planning on bringing my quadsuit of epona but she is a royal pain in the ass to transport and wear....




sadly my non-cosplay realted fursuits will be staying home, if anything i may cram ryo-oki in the car but if epona comes she takes up like a lot of space :/


----------

